# Funny sleeping positions



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django has the funniest sleeping positions. He also just looks so sweet sometimes, all twisted on the couch!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute I have some great ones of Scudder I will have to dig up!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our living room often looks like a Salvador Dali painting of Havanese.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here are a couple funny positions I've captured Scudder in. My cushions will never be flat on top


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant  I love the second one - such pretty paws.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute little bodies


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Too cute - Chloe has some weird positions as well.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I took a few more pics.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's Tyler's latest. I call it a crash landing. It sure doesn't look comfortable, but it seems to work for him.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL!! They really do make us laugh even when they are sleeping


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think this is the start of a great post. Sleeping position photos, everyone post pics of their havs sleeping funny. What great photos, made me laugh. Please everyone send more.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Rambo is one relaxed puppy!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cody likes to sleep on his back.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly loves to find that little spot of sun to enjoy her nap!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly loves to find that little spot of sun to enjoy her nap!


I love that shot. Tyler always did that, too, and I always said it was because he was from the South and missed the warm climate.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

OMG I love it! Mollys face looks like Djangos.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince's favorite place to sleep.....my laps


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

I love this boy!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Griffin is soooo relaxed!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

He woke up when I snapped the pic but hardwood floor on his back- he has like 3 other beds but apparently that is comfy. YET, when we went camping... he found the inflated sleeping pad and was quite content to hang out on that.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Naturelover said:


> He woke up when I snapped the pic but hardwood floor on his back- he has like 3 other beds but apparently that is comfy. YET, when we went camping... he found the inflated sleeping pad and was quite content to hang out on that.


Archer is such a pretty color. Is he a brindle?


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

azcolaw said:


> Archer is such a pretty color. Is he a brindle?


He's a gold sable 

But actually he has black hairs ( very few) interspersed in his coat, beyond just the black tips. I guess that still counts as sable? His Mom is red and his Dad reddish black. I think most of the black hairs will silver eventually as some in his face have, but time will tell. He also has a little white streak on his chest.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie just likes to be comfortable and must have his head on a cushion if my leg isn't available.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Naturelover said:


> He's a gold sable
> 
> But actually he has black hairs ( very few) interspersed in his coat, beyond just the black tips. I guess that still counts as sable? His Mom is red and his Dad reddish black. I think most of the black hairs will silver eventually as some in his face have, but time will tell. He also has a little white streak on his chest.


He's SO cute. It will be interesting to see how his color changes (if it does!) over the next months.

All the dogs funny sleeping positions are adorable. They all look so comfy.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Apparently, it's been so long since I posted a picture here, I've forgotten how to do it!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley doesn't like to share his bed but Reo just can't stand it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love all the pictures. This has been my favorite sleeping picture of Maddie. She sleeps like this all the time. Oh I guess she is awake


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

And the princess.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok. Scuds was at it again today! I am so glad I had my phone right there to take pictures. He loves to couch surf He starts off on top sleeping normally and then I turn around and he's half way down!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I love all these photos. These guys are even full of personality when they sleep. Too funny.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

So this is Chloe in her crate - she's on her back at an angle (sorta kinda) lol ... weird... but she likes to sleep on her back under the crate mat. Yup, you heard me right, under the mat.

Can you tell which end is up?


----------



## djoks_93 (Jun 30, 2014)

They are all cute. This pictures make me to find job and earn money to buy some havanese and i will not stay on one i want have lot this dogs. They are really smart and cute and in every part of day or night ready to play. I love thems a lot


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are some of Cuba, two when she was teeny and one more recent.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I love this picture of Molly sleeping because she looks like she has a mohawk!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Molly120213 said:


> I love this picture of Molly sleeping because she looks like she has a mohawk!


Molly and Cuba are very alike, don't you think? She's outgrown the Mohawk look now, but certainly had it in puppyhood!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Their markings are very similar. Two good looking gals!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie and Rambo sleep in the same position in their bed.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Sophie and Rambo sleep in the same position in their bed.


They look like bookends! How cute.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

How cute.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Live from my couch!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ did he start like that?


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Yup!!


----------



## LaylaLove (Jun 1, 2014)

Layla is so lazy...I have so many of these to choose from. She cracks me up!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This was a new one


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks comfy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sandypaws said:


> Here's Tyler's latest. I call it a crash landing. It sure doesn't look comfortable, but it seems to work for him.


How does Tyler get into this?
He goes in then crawls out?? Or he backs in ??
HOW FUNNY


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> How does Tyler get into this?
> He goes in then crawls out?? Or he backs in ??
> HOW FUNNY


It crawls out half way and sometime he does the opposite with his head in the bed and his back legs and butt hanging out. Seems to work for him.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

[


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Keanu loves to sleep this way


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache #2


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ priceless!


----------

